# Under Cabinent Lighting



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've had good luck with the Xenon style.

Tom


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Seagull lighting, mount the transformer under the kitchen sink, it is basically a track light. screw the track to the bottom of the cabinet and snap the wire in the track, the lights snap on the track while pinching the wire the easiest and most versatile under the cabinet lighting that i have ever used but not the cheapest, but the results are great, I put this is in my own kitchen


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

WAC track linear. install track and insert low voltage heads, I spread em about every 6" . Nice even lighting.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I push these on my wealthy customers. But if budget won't allow it I go with seagull and after that I let them pick whatever junk they want from blowes



The pack



















It can be cut to length at any of these marks. Also can be soldered together if you need more.









Installed inside cabinet









If you put them facing away from you on the top lip you cannot see them


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

They compete foot per foot with t8's. Impressive:





























Those 3 were LED's
This is compared to a chitty puck from Home cheapo


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We use Kichler xenon. They come in white and bronze. Have a real glass lens and a hi low off switch. We always dim them. Nice fixtures. We have been using them for about 8 years.


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I use Kichler xenon also. They are fully dimmable and hide well below the cabinet.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Another vote for Kichler but I have been looking at the LED strips


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

Mcclary - Can you post a link to the LED product you use, those look really nice.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Got a couple of links, they seem to be factory direct.

http://www.achieman.com/product-deco-5050.asp

http://www.globalgrabber.com/product/710237-5050-smd-dc12v-led-strips/

http://www.superstarled.com/enshow_product.asp?id=1094&title=5050 led strip Lights --30led/M

All from china​


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Voyager said:


> I use Kichler xenon also. They are fully dimmable and hide well below the cabinet.


I just did a kitchen and put in UC lights. I always use Seagull xenon, the supply house told me Kitchler was cheaper, so I looked into them. The reason they are cheaper is that they don't have as many bulbs as Seagull, I stayed with Seagull. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> I just did a kitchen and put in UC lights. I always use Seagull xenon, the supply house told me Kitchler was cheaper, so I looked into them. The reason they are cheaper is that they don't have as many bulbs as Seagull, I stayed with Seagull. :thumbsup:


The kichlers come in 1,2,3 and 4 bulb sizes. The light is spread out evenly and is plenty bright. Not sure why you would want or need more bulbs. This one is a bronze 4 bulb.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> The kichlers come in 1,2,3 and 4 bulb sizes. The light is spread out evenly and is plenty bright. Not sure why you would want or need more bulbs. This one is a bronze 4 bulb.


Is that a 30"? The Seagulls gives better, brighter coverage.

Seagull 8" - 2 lt., 14" - 3 lt., 20" - 4 lt.

Kichler - 12" - 2 lt., 21" - 3 lt., 30" - 4 lt.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Is that a 30"? The Seagulls gives better, brighter coverage.
> 
> Seagull 8" - 2 lt., 14" - 3 lt., 20" - 4 lt.
> 
> Kichler - 12" - 2 lt., 21" - 3 lt., 30" - 4 lt.





Better brighter coverage? Dude the kichlers give off plenty of light. All our customers dim them and never use them on full bright because they give off TOO much light.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Stardrill said:


> Anyone care to comment on their preferance in under cabinent lighting?
> 
> Customer (wife) wants dimmable, wall switch controlled strip type (not puck) lighting .
> 
> ...


I use the downlighting system by Stairlightingsystem.com
It's led's in a smooth cover about a 1/4" thick. They are dimmable too.
Not cheap but real nice.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Better brighter coverage? Dude the kichlers give off plenty of light. All our customers dim them and never use them on full bright because they give off TOO much light.


They probably don't cook :laughing:. Different stokes for different folks, I'll stick with the Seagulls.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> They probably don't cook :laughing:. Different stokes for different folks, I'll stick with the Seagulls.



Believe it or not that is the case with some of our customers. We did a kitchen last year for a lawyer. They had granite and stainless everything. It was a nice kitchen. They tore it all out and spent 100k redoing it. I said I bet you can't wait to get in and try out your new kitchen......she said " I DON'T COOK".........EVER!!!!! Sometimes my husband or maid will though.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> The kichlers come in 1,2,3 and 4 bulb sizes. The light is spread out evenly and is plenty bright. Not sure why you would want or need more bulbs. This one is a bronze 4 bulb.


 

Ewww yellow light




Greenblinker said:


> Mcclary - Can you post a link to the LED product you use, those look really nice.


 

www.LEDlight.com but they're pretty hard to find on that site, be careful


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ewww yellow light
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a yellow light. It does look a little yellow in the pic but I think that was my camera.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> It's not a yellow light. It does look a little yellow in the pic but I think that was my camera.


 

Just picking, I've installed them too, so I know they're not quite that yellow.:thumbsup:


----------



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> The kichlers come in 1,2,3 and 4 bulb sizes. The light is spread out evenly and is plenty bright. Not sure why you would want or need more bulbs. This one is a bronze 4 bulb.


Hi, were you able to co-ordinate with the tile guy the exact spot for the cable to be brought out so it would line up with the Kichler's ko or did you just make your own ko? Also, did you manage to recess the connector into the wall, I can't really tell in the pic?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mark35 said:


> Hi, were you able to co-ordinate with the tile guy the exact spot for the cable to be brought out so it would line up with the Kichler's ko or did you just make your own ko? Also, did you manage to recess the connector into the wall, I can't really tell in the pic?





The wires come out above the tile back splash thru lip on back of cabinet. No coordination needed. Tile guy runs tile up to cabinet.
I use the black plastic connectors. They hold the fixture off the cabinet about an 1/8 an inch. Not even worth worrying about. I usually bring my wires out 7 inches from edge of cabinet and that lines up with a ko. If it doesn't yes I make my own ko.


----------



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey thanks for the reply. The Kichlers my buddy installs (LV) the fixture, I believe, is too thin for a 1/2" connector, the fixture comes with that weird narrow jobby.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mark35 said:


> Hey thanks for the reply. The Kichlers my buddy installs (LV) the fixture, I believe, is too thin for a 1/2" connector, the fixture comes with that weird narrow jobby.



I think even the low voltage ones have 1 or 2 1/2" ko's. We have one gc that uses the low voltage ones. I prefer the line voltage as I think the cords and box look like crap on the low voltage ones. The line voltage ones are a cleaner look. Maybe they changed them? A 7/8" unibit makes a KO anywhere you need one.:thumbsup:


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> It's not a yellow light. It does look a little yellow in the pic but I think that was my camera.


Your camera should have a white balance function. You aim the camera at a known neutral grey surface and use the white balance to set the camera. You can get a grey card from a camera supplier to get an accurate reading.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok JW, I did a Kichler job today for you. 



I feel like a flunkie:laughing:jk


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ok JW, I did a Kichler job today for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RyanB said:


> Your camera should have a white balance function. You aim the camera at a known neutral grey surface and use the white balance to set the camera. You can get a grey card from a camera supplier to get an accurate reading.



My camera is a 150.00 Olympus water proof el cheapo camera. One day I wil get a nice one and learn how to use it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> mcclary's electrical said:
> 
> 
> > Ok JW, I did a Kichler job today for you.
> ...


----------

